# Be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 Schrauben komplett fest drehen?



## Viking30k (12. Januar 2020)

Hi habe mir gestern einen Pc zusammen gebaut und der läuft einwandfrei und die Temperaturen sind auch gut. 

Nur wie fest dürfen die Schrauben sein? Ich habe sie so angezogen das der Kühler sich nicht dreht. Woanders habe ich gelesen bis zum Anschlag. 

Montiert habe ich ihn zuerst auf einem ryzen 3700 mit Gigabyte aorus x570 elite und dachte der Kühler verbiegt die  backplatte vom Mainboard. 

Da das Board nicht wie gewünscht lief habe ich den ryzen 3700 auf ein Msi meg x570 Unify geschnallt und dort den kühler montiert. Die backplatte sah ohne kühler aber auch so aus wie die vom Gigabyte Board 

Also hatte der Kühler zumindest die backplatte nicht verbogen 

Aber wenn die Temperaturen passen sollte der Kühler genug angezogen sein oder?

Danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Be quiet dark rock pro 4 Schrauben komplett fest drehen?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Nur wie fest dürfen die Schrauben sein? Ich habe sie so angezogen das der Kühler sich nicht dreht.



Und das reicht völlig aus. Du kannst die Schrauben auch zuballern bis Anschlag aber damit riskierste nur verbogene Hardware und es bringt temperaturtechnisch rein gar nichts.


----------



## claster17 (13. Januar 2020)

*AW: Be quiet dark rock pro 4 Schrauben komplett fest drehen?*

Der DRP4 hat einen definierten Anschlag. Zu viel geht ohne Gewalt gar nicht. Wurde wohl so eingeführt, weil die CPUs für LGA1151 so empfindlich sind. Beim Vorgänger gab es keine Begrenzung.


----------



## Viking30k (13. Januar 2020)

Ok danke hm aber ich muss den nicht bis Anschlag festdrehen? Nicht das er runter fällt. 

Wobei ich kann ihn ja nicht drehen und die Temperaturen sind auch normal


----------



## Adi1 (13. Januar 2020)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Ok danke hm aber ich muss den nicht bis Anschlag festdrehen? Nicht das er runter fällt.
> 
> Wobei ich kann ihn ja nicht drehen und die Temperaturen sind auch normal



Naja, 

der DRP4 muss schon Aufgrund seines Gewichtes etwas spezieller gehandhabt werden. 

Einfach mit einem Schraubendreher handfest anziehen,

danach unter Prime oder dergleichen,

im laufendenden Betrieb die Temps checken,

bei größeren Abweichungen ggf. an der Verschraubung drehen.

Aber Vorsicht !!!

Das ist jetzt nur für erfahrene Nutzer geeignet.


----------



## Bitshredder (13. Januar 2020)

Tu dir selbst n gefallen und zieh die Schrauben nicht zu fest an, ich hatte da kürzlich n totalschaden .... ^^


----------



## BojackHorseman (13. Januar 2020)

Wie das?

Links drehen, rechts drehen, links drehen, rechts drehen.

Bis nichts mehr kippelt und sich nichts mehr verdreht. Der Balken zwischen den Schraubenaufnahmen verteilt den Druck recht quadratsymmetrisch. Da gibt es Hersteller, die das weitaus schlechter gelöst haben. Immerhin legt be quiet! diesen fancy magnetisierten Schraubendreher bei, mit dem man das problemlos schaffen sollen.


----------



## Bitshredder (13. Januar 2020)

BeQuiet war da nicht das Problem, für die Firma leg ich meine Hand ins Feuer


----------



## BojackHorseman (13. Januar 2020)

Schlage Notfall-Umbenennung in CPUshredder vor.


----------



## Bitshredder (13. Januar 2020)

Die CPU läuft grad auf nem Austauschboard vom selben Typ ^^

Allerdings sind entweder die Halterungen von BeQuiet zu lang bei mir, oder die Halterungen aufm Sockel zu kurz. Ich hab hier zwischen beiden n Abstand von 1-2mm auch beim 2. Board jetzt.


----------



## Viking30k (13. Januar 2020)

Hm das heißt? Die Schraube durchbohrt vom Mainboard was?

Ich habe meins noch mal angeschaut für mich ist es fest genug zumindest runterfallen ist so nicht möglich und man kann den kühler nicht drehen oder kippen

Temperaturen liegen bei 60° bis auf kurze pikes mit 70° 

Aber das ist ja normal bei zen


----------



## BojackHorseman (13. Januar 2020)

Je nach Lüfterkurve sind zwischen 40 und 75 Grad normal.

Korrekt, völlig normal. Ich vermute auch ganz stark, dass die Kinderkrankheiten von X570 mit X670 beseitigt werden.


----------



## Bitshredder (13. Januar 2020)

Nö, der Kühler hat die Sockelhalterungen eine nach der anderen aus dem Board gezogen mit der Zeit, ohne scheiss xD


----------



## BojackHorseman (13. Januar 2020)

Fotos? 

Ich glaub Dir das nämlich nicht. Vier Schraubenaufnahmen, deren Aufnahmefläche durch Unterleger noch vergrößert werden auf faserverstärktem Kunststoff eines PCB?

Wenn dem so wäre, wieso bist Du der erste, der darüber schreibt?

Eventuell weißt Du auch nicht, dass man Sarkasmus nicht mit „xD“ sondern „/s“ kennzeichnet.


----------



## Bitshredder (13. Januar 2020)

Geh ins Gigabyte Forum hier Thread Aorus x399 pro mit defekt ...


Und ja, ich bin wohl der erste mit dem Problem ...


----------



## -Xe0n- (13. Januar 2020)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Fotos?
> 
> Ich glaub Dir das nämlich nicht. Vier Schraubenaufnahmen, deren Aufnahmefläche durch Unterleger noch vergrößert werden auf faserverstärktem Kunststoff eines PCB?
> 
> ...



In dem TR4 Sockel sind Gewindeeinsätze auf der Seite des Sockels eingepresst. Bei zu hohen Zugkräften kann man die halt aus dem Sockel herausziehen.


----------



## Bitshredder (13. Januar 2020)

Exakt, deshalb kommt in den nächsten Wochen n Gehäuse mit horizontalem Tray, das die ******** endlich mal vorbei ist .... eh wenn jetzt die DHL verkackt dreh ich ab ^^

Endlich mal einer der die problematik kennt nach Monaten ....


----------



## Viking30k (13. Januar 2020)

Habe mir den thread angesehen bei am4 kann das aber nicht passieren da der Kühler mit der backplatte vom Mainboard verschraubt wird das kann man nicht so fest knallen das da was rausgerissen wird

Nächstes mal kaufe ich aber lieber einen noctua dh15 den wollte ich zuerst aber der dark rock pro 4 wurde mir hier empfohlen da er günstiger ist 

Ich habe schon mal den noctua dh15 in einem anderen pc verbaut von der Montage irgendwie besser das Teil


----------



## Bitshredder (13. Januar 2020)

Is auch besser so, ich frag mich wer da überhaupt auf die Idee kam bei den TR4

Der DRP4 ist spitze auch wenn er n bissl kompliziert ist, ich würde den auch sofort empfehlen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Januar 2020)

Viking30k schrieb:


> bei am4 kann das aber nicht passieren da der Kühler mit der backplatte vom Mainboard verschraubt wird das kann man nicht so fest knallen das da was rausgerissen wird



Rausreißen kannste nichts - aber Platine und Sockel mitsamt Backplate verbiegen. 

Wie gesagt übertrieben festziehen bringt keinen Vorteil, nur Risiko. Ja, der DRP4 ist mit nem Anschlag ausgestattet so dass man die Schreauben eigentlich nicht zu fest anziehen kann. Es gibt aber halt auch keinen Grund unbedingt bis zum Anschlag anziehen zu müssen wenn der Kühler vorher schon bombenfest sitzt.


----------



## -Xe0n- (14. Januar 2020)

Ich schraube meine Kühler auch nur so fest wie nötig und nicht bis Anschlag. Gerade bei ITX Mainboards krümmt sich das Mainboard sehr schnell, was auf dauer zu Beschädigungen führen kann.


----------



## Bitshredder (14. Januar 2020)

Eben, war auch n Grund wieso ich schrieb, das man beim festziehen besser vorsichtig sein sollte.

@ Xeon, bin grad leicht geplättet, wenn ich mir so angugg, was du da alles in das kleine Case reinbekommen hast ..


----------



## -Xe0n- (15. Januar 2020)

Ein OT Post wird ja gehen  jetzt läuft da auch ein AMD 3600 drin, man kriegt die problemlos auch einen 3800x gekühlt da die Abwärme relativ ähnlich ist. Eventuell  sogar auch einen  3900x  

Edit: man kann sich leider nicht mehr auf alle kühler hersteller verlassen, da muss und sollte man beim montieren wirklich aufpassen. Bei Noctua hatte ich allerdings noch nie Probleme!


----------



## Bitshredder (15. Januar 2020)

Hab mir grad mal n paar Builds angeschaut mit dem Dingens, der Hammer *g*

Jo, das kannst mittlerweile auch bei MoBo Herstellern sagen, ich hätte mir z.b. mal besser eins mit Lotes SP3 geholt denn der wäre verschraubt und nicht vernietet ....


----------



## Viking30k (15. Januar 2020)

Danke habe alles noch mal überprüft die Schrauben habe ich jetzt mal nicht bis zum Anschlag angezogen nur leicht aus dem Handgelenk. Bis sich der kühler nicht mehr bewegen ließ. 

Das höchste was ich an Temperaturen gesehen habe war kurz 72° war aber bei einem Spiel welches hohe Last erzeugt. 

Um genau zu sein assassins creed odyssey und mortal kombat 11


----------



## Bitshredder (15. Januar 2020)

Joa, damit macht n Testlauf spaß ^^

AC:O schmeiss ich morgen auch erstmal an, sobald alles verbastelt ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Januar 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Der DRP4 hat einen definierten Anschlag. Zu viel geht ohne Gewalt gar nicht. Wurde wohl so eingeführt, weil die CPUs für LGA1151 so empfindlich sind. Beim Vorgänger gab es keine Begrenzung.



Be Quiet nutzte schon lange vor dem Sockel 1151 definierte Anschläge (und alle anderen High-End-Hersteller auch). Mit dem Dark Rock Pro 4 wurde die Kraft aber auf ein Sky-/Kaby/Coffee Lake taugliches Maß reduziert. (Zumindest in der normalen Ausführung, der TR4-Ableger passt logischerweise nicht auf unseren Sockel-115X-Messstand)


----------

